# Poul Ruders (1949- )



## Leggiero (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm surprised that there isn't a guestbook for this composer yet. My ramblings-on about his _Nightshade Trilogy_ can be found here: https://leggierosite.wordpress.com/2016/03/31/nightshades-and-new-tonality/


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Leggiero said:


> I'm surprised that there isn't a guestbook for this composer yet. My ramblings-on about his _Nightshade Trilogy_ can be found here: https://leggierosite.wordpress.com/2016/03/31/nightshades-and-new-tonality/


Thanks. Big fan.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I have 4 CDs of his music (including the original "Nightshade") but my fav is


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, the _Piano Concerto _on Dacapo and the Chandos CD above are those I tend to listen to mostly.

There´s an early, intriguing Dante Sonata for piano also.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Ruders has some great sologuitar music too and guitar concertos. One of my favorite modern guys  Heard a string quartet with the Vertavo quartet some years ago in a concert also featuring Paul Lewis.


----------



## Leggiero (Oct 13, 2016)

My pleasure, @arpeggio. @Vasks, joen_cph, @Kjetil Heggelund, thank you for the recommendations!


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

A couple of years ago our local professional orchestra played his variations on a theme by Paganini. I remember it being quite good. After it finished Poul Ruders came on stage to take a bow. If I remember correctly this performance was the North American premier of the piece. But that's all I can add to this thread. I think


----------

